# Great Villain Showdown: 2nd Round [Results Posted]



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

Here is the Second Round Match Ups for the Great Villain Showdown. 



1. Ming the Merciless vs Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) vs Great Cthulhu 
3. Dr. Doom vs Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker vs Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz) 
5. Thanos vs Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) vs Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men) vs John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth vs Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort vs Kingpin 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) vs Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Keyser Soze vs Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu vs Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms) vs Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) vs Venom (Spider-man comics) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) vs Lex Luthor 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood) vs  Gollum 
17. Hal 9000 vs Tony Montana (Scarface) 
18. Godzilla vs Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh vs David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) vs Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies) 
21. Megatron vs T1000
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) vs John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Mr. Burns vs Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Dorian Gray vs Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde vs Bob (Twin Peaks) 
26. Emperor Palpatine vs Magneto 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) vs Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Destro (GI Joe) vs Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) vs Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. Docter Octopus vs The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader vs The Borg Queen 
32. Thulsa Doom vs Hannibal Lector

Wow! There are some pretty tough match ups here! Have Fun. Voting ends in 2 days.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 29, 2005)

Second Round 

1. Ming the Merciless  
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) 
3.  Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5.  Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)  
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men) 
8. Lord Soth 
9.  Kingpin 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13.  Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16.  Gollum 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Godzilla 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. Megatron 
22. 
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Dorian Gray 
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom 

damn that was hard! 10, 12, 18, 19, 21, 23, 26, 32 all provoked a sweat


----------



## reveal (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. Venom (Spider-man comics)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000
18. Dracula
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
21. T1000
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Magneto
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. The Borg Queen
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2.  Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)  
7.  John Doe (Se7en) 
8.  Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10.  Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16.  Gollum 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Godzilla 
19. Khan Noonian Singh  
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)  
21.  T1000
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) 
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde  
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus  
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector

This one was a lot tougher than the last. I mean, asking someone to choose between Godzilla and Dracula? That's harsh.

Demiurge out.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7.  John Doe (Se7en)
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Kingpin
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Keyser Soze 
12.  Skeletor (He-Man)
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14.  Venom (Spider-man comics)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Gollum
17. Tony Montana (Scarface)
18. Dracula
19.  David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
20.  Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
21. Megatron 
22. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Mr. Burns 
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26.  Magneto
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28. Destro (GI Joe) 
29.  Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector

This was a lot easier.  The next round will be difficult


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3.  Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7.  vs John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11.  Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12.  Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms) 
14.  Venom (Spider-man comics) 
15.  Lex Luthor 
16.  Gollum 
17. Hal 9000 
18.  Dracula 
19.  David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) 
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Dorian Gray 
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Destro (GI Joe) 
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) 
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


Those like Frank Furter or Ming I don't know, so they lose. I also don't know Xanatos and Randall Flag, but the descriptions made me like them, and I deeply enjoy King's novels( is The Stand one of the better? I loved IT and Salem's Lot). Pennywise is scary, so is Torrence, and Lecter is the diffrent league, not only scary but fascinating. Dracula will go high as I love Vampires, Godzilla I not care about. I have read only one comic with Thanos, but he is cooler than Galactus. Megatron, Destro and Thoth-Amon have my nostalgia factor, Kurgan and Smith are trully enjoyable villains.  Lord Voldemort, Palpatine and Vader are most epic villains.


----------



## The Serge (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith  
2.  Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker  
5. Thanos  
6.  Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Wile E. Coyote  
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13.  Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who)  
15. Satan (The Exorcist)  
16.   Gollum 
17.  
18. Dracula
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies) 
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg 
23. Mr. Burns 
24.  Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde  
26.  Magneto 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28. Destro (GI Joe) 
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) 
30. Docter Octopus  
31. Darth Vader  
32.  Hannibal Lector

This one was tough.  I largely went with villains that I thought were more... well, villainous.  It wasn't about power as much as it was about the impact the villain has had on me and on popular and more intellectual culture.  I already know who'll end up as my favorite villain, but it'll be close because there are some really good ones here.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> I deeply enjoy King's novels( is The Stand one of the better? I loved IT and Salem's Lot).




_The Shining_ and _The Stand_ are King's Best Novels bar none!


----------



## Renton (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Kingpin
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Satan (The Exorcist
16. Gollum
17. Tony Montana (Scarface)
18. Godzilla
19. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander)
31. Darth Vader
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## drothgery (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker
5. ?
6. Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men) 
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. ?
14. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. ?
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. ?
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Hannibal Lector

In this round, I've voted if I only knew one of them. The Emperor keeps drawing tough matchups.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker
5. Galactus 
6. Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth
9. Kingpin 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. T1000
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Bob (Twin Peaks) 
26. Magneto 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus  
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 29, 2005)

The most interesting matchup is 9, does anyone agree? I don't care about Kingpin, but I see many do.

Oh, and 26, Emperor can't lose it!


----------



## Westgate Polks (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker
5. Galactus 
6. Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Prince John
17. Hal 9000
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. T1000
22. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 29, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Those like Frank Furter or Ming I don't know, so they lose.




You don't know Frank N Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) or Ming the Merciless (Flash Gordon)

Wow - just Wow


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 29, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> You don't know Frank N Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) or Ming the Merciless (Flash Gordon)
> 
> Wow - just Wow




Hey, I am Polish, we are savages.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) 
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5.  Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8.Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15.  Lex Luthor
16.  Gollum
17. Hal 9000 
18. Dracula
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. T1000
22. 
23. Mr. Burns 
24.  Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27.  Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28.  Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) 
30. The Kurgan (Highlander)
31. Darth Vader 
32.  Hannibal Lector

I must be getting more aware.  I only had to abstain from one this time.  Hmmm...quite the vampire concentration...I wonder which will be the last vampire to go?


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Dr. Doom
4. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz) 
5. Thanos
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8.  Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
15.  Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000
18. Dracula 
19. David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. 
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Bob (Twin Peaks) 
26. Magneto 
27. 
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Hannibal Lector

Ugh...the matchups got worse. I had to vote for numerous people who I voted AGAINST in the first round, because their new opponents were even worse. 

Doom vs Moriarty was the toughest call. 

cartoon nostalgia is doing very well for itself.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7.
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. 
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Magneto
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. Doctor Octopus
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## GSHamster (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker
5. Thanos
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth
9. Kingpin 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Sauron
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. T1000
22. 
23. Mr. Burns
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Magneto 
27. 
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) 
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker  
5. Thanos vs Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who)  
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000  
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh  
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)  
21. T1000
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Lorgrom (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Thanos
6. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Lord Soth
9. Kingpin
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Gollum
17. Hal 9000
18. Dracula (only becouse I don't consider Godzilla a Villain)
19. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
20. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Magneto
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. Destro (GI Joe) (would hate to have to choose between Destro and Cthulhu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 29, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> _The Shining_ and _The Stand_ are King's Best Novels bar none!




I agree. Not only is Randall Flagg from The Stand, he was also THE major villain in King's _Eyes of the Dragon_ and the _Dark Tower_ series, as well as several other novels under different names (_Storm of the Century_ for example)

DM


----------



## Tauric (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. Venom (Spider-man comics)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Gollum
17. Hal 9000 
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. 
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Bob (Twin Peaks)
26. Magneto
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 29, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> _The Shinning_ and _The Stand_ are King's Best Novels bar none!




Actually, _The Shinning_ was a segment on a _Treehouse of Horror_ episode of The Simpsons, and a great one at that!



Marge (reading): "Feelin' Fine....  No beer and no TV make Homer... go crazy."
Homer: "Don't mind if I do!"

Willie: "He has the shinning."
Bart: "Don't you mean the shining?"
Willie: "Shhhh... No, the shinning, lad.  You want to be sued?"
Bart: "Oh right, the shinning."

Amazing episode!

DM


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 29, 2005)

My picks...

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker
5. Thanos 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Kingpin 
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies) 
21. Megatron vs T1000
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) 
23. Mr. Burns
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Destro (GI Joe) 
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom


----------



## RedShirtNo5 (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos  
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort  
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)  
14. The Master (Dr. Who)  
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000  
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh  
20. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies) 
21. T1000
22. -
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Dorian Gray 
25. Mr. Edward Hyde  
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) 
30. Docter Octopus  
31. Darth Vader  
32. Hannibal Lector

Yeah, some of those were pretty hard choices.

-Redshirt


----------



## Undead Pete (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Dr. Doom  
4. The Joker  
5. Thanos 
6. Six  
7. John Doe 
8. Lord Soth 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Boba Fett 
11. Sauron 
12. Skeletor 
13. Pinhead 
14. Venom 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Tony Montana 
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon
21. T1000
22. Randall Flagg 
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown 
24. Strahd Von Zarovich
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Jack Torrence 
28. Graf Orlock 
29. Mr. Glass 
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

The Shining in Sixty Seconds with Bunnies!  

Enjoy!


----------



## Wombat (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless -- an errant computer program or a man who controls the destiny of thousands at his whim?  Not a contest. 
2. Great Cthulhu -- Frank is ambiguous; Cthulhu is beyond comprehension...
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) -- Holmes needed only one adversary to keep him on his toes
4. The Joker -- much as I like ol' Wicked, Joker is sick, twisted, inventive, clever, and plain crackers!
5. Galactus -- A guy who can eat a planet just has to be taken seriously...
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) -- mainly because I'm not a fan of Battlestar... 
7.  John Doe (Se7en) -- creepy and horrible on a stick...
8. Wile E. Coyote -- at least this one I can take seriously!
9. Lord Voldemort -- Kingpin has a few points, but even he must bow before the Dark Lord 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) -- I (heart) SMERSH!
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) -- rough call, but in the end, once again, I must give it up to the Dark Lord
12. Dr. Fu Manchu -- this guy is the original Evil Mastermind sitting in his web! 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) -- **shrug** slightly better make up
14. The Master (Dr. Who) -- come on!  A suit with an attitude, or a guy who goes back and forth in time destroying civilizations!  Gimme a break... 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) -- hey, he's been the villain since the beginning, right?   
16. Gollum -- Gollum may be ambiguous, but at least I can take him seriously
17. Hal 9000 -- Tony was just so ... predictable.  HAL is unnerving!
18. Dracula -- Godzilla is usually a good guy; Drac, now Drac is THE iconic monster!  And he's suave and sexy to boot!
19. Khan Noonian Singh -- gargoyles do not task me... 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) -- slight nudge to Thoth-Amon, but neither is in the big leagues
21. T1000 -- **sigh** both are pathetic as far as villains go...
22.  John Powell (Night of the Hunter) -- Don't know Powell, but I loathed _The Stand_
23. Mr. Burns -- in the Evil Business for five generations!
24. Dorian Gray -- hmmm, a badly written knock-off of a real villain, or a devlishly clever and suave individual with style and great writing?  No contest...
25. Bob (Twin Peaks) -- ARGH!  NO FAIR!  Hyde is the ultimate evil that lurks within even the most saintly of us, while BOB is the vileness beyond our comprehension, lurking just out of reach!  On a tough choice, I go with BOB, as he gave me more nightmares
26. Magneto -- a powerful, vengeful, misunderstood and towering individual, or a guy who loses a deathstar to teddy bears?  No contest.
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) -- suave, sophisticated, delusions of godhood, offhandedly cruel, this guy is a villain's villain
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu) -- d' Blut ist d' Liebe
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) -- subtle, invoking fear and anger just by sitting there, holding vast amounts of knowledge and quietly taunting his adversaries, CSM is cool
30. Docter Octopus -- especially the lastest one! 
31. Darth Vader -- there never should have even _been_ a Borg Queen, while Vader had one of the greatest entrances in all ove cinematic history! 
32. Hannibal Lector -- Hannibal would have Thulsa Doom for lunch ... and meat tea ... and supper...


----------



## Zweihänder (Jul 29, 2005)

1- Agent Smith
2- Great Cthulhu
3- Moriarty
4- Joker
5- Thanos
6- Six
7- Lady Deathstrike
8- Wile E. Coyote
9- Voldemort
10- Blofeld (he JUST WON'T DIE)
11- Sauron
12- Skeletor
13- Pinhead
14- Venom
15- Lex Luthor
16- Prince John
17- Hal 9000 (Scarface sucked)
18- Godzilla
19- Xanatos
20- Jason
21- Megatron
22- Randall Flagg
23- Burns
24- Dorian Gray (despite that he WASN'T A VILLAIN)
25- Bob
26- Palpatine
27- Anubis
28- Destro
29- Mr. Glass
30- The Kurgan
31- Vader
32- Dr. Lecter


----------



## Hor Kai Lan (Jul 29, 2005)

1- Agent Smith
2- Great Cthulhu 
3- Dr. Doom
4- The Joker
5- Thanos
6- 
7- John Doe 
8- Wile E. Coyote 
9- Lord Voldemort 
10- Boba Fett 
11- Sauron
12- Skeletor
13- Bhaal
14- Venom
15- Lex Luthor 
16- 
17- Hal 9000 
18- Dracula 
19- David Xanatos 
20- Thoth-Amon 
21- Megatron
22- 
23- Mr. Burns
24- Dorian Gray 
25- Mr. Edward Hyde 
26- Emperor Palpatine 
27- Anubis 
28- 
29- Cigarette Smoking Man 
30- Docter Octopus 
31- Darth Vader 
32- Hannibal Lector



I was I had seen this earlier (the nominations)... but some great villians... I think match 11 was the toughest for me... or maybe 17, 18 or 26


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Godzilla 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 29, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Here is the Second Round Match Ups for the Great Villain Showdown.






1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz) 
5. Thanos vs Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Dracula 
19. David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. T1000
22. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Dorian Gray 
25. Bob (Twin Peaks) 
26. Magneto 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) 
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm surprised by many votes Sauron is getting.  In both the LotR movies and books, he was practically nonexistant.  He's a disembodied specter, a scary-looking red eye floating above a tower, and the only way we ever see him express himself is through the actions of his servants.  I would have picked the Witch-King or Sauruman as a LotR villain before I would have picked Sauron.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 29, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> I'm surprised by many votes Sauron is getting.  In both the LotR movies and books, he was practically nonexistant.  He's a disembodied specter, a scary-looking red eye floating above a tower, and the only way we ever see him express himself is through the actions of his servants.  I would have picked the Witch-King or Sauruman as a LotR villain before I would have picked Sauron.



Yes, but in terms of villainous scope, Sauron's all over the place, even if he isn't physically present. People like Dark Lords.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Thanos
6. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Skeletor (He-Man)
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. Venom (Spider-man comics)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000
18. Dracula
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Dorian Gray
25. Bob (Twin Peaks)
26. Magneto
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander)
31. Darth Vader
32. Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Kelleris (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty
4. The Joker
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. ???
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Pinhead
14. The Master
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000
18. Dracula 
19. David Xanatos
20. Thoth-Amon
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg 
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown
24. Strahd Von Zarovich
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Magneto 
27. Anubis
28. Destro
29. Cigarette Smoking
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless  
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos 
6. 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. 
10. 
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. 
14.  
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood) 
17. Hal 9000  
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. Megatron 
22. 
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24.
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. 
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. The Borg Queen 
32. Thulsa Doom


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless 
2.  Great Cthulhu 
3.  Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze vs Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu  
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)  
21. T1000
22. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray
25. Bob (Twin Peaks) 
26. Magneto 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus 
31. The Borg Queen 
32. Thulsa Doom 

my 2c.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Dr. Doom 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men) 
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Kingpin 
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood) 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. Megatron
22. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Bob (Twin Peaks) 
26. Magneto 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 29, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Yes, but in terms of villainous scope, Sauron's all over the place, even if he isn't physically present.




So is Keyser Soze, though.

(Which is why it's an interesting match-up).

What I don't get is why Bhaal is still doing as well as he is. Was he really that memorable a villain? Outside of the Darkwalker Trilogy (which, along with The Crystal Shard, mark the high point in D&D novels), what did he do? He gets wasted by a mere mortal (albeit a mortal with a sword retconned into a god). He didn't even plot the whole "steal the shards of fate and screw with the cosmos" idea, nor did he pull a Bane and return from certain death- twice, no less.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> What I don't get is why Bhaal is still doing as well as he is. Was he really that memorable a villain? Outside of the Darkwalker Trilogy (which, along with The Crystal Shard, mark the high point in D&D novels), what did he do? He gets wasted by a mere mortal (albeit a mortal with a sword retconned into a god). He didn't even plot the whole "steal the shards of fate and screw with the cosmos" idea, nor did he pull a Bane and return from certain death- twice, no less.




Bhaal's all over the place in the Baldur's Gate games, which probably has something to do with it. Plus, there's the historical allusion (Baal was a god of the Caananites).

Demiurge out.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless vs Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) vs Great Cthulhu 
3. Dr. Doom vs Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)  
4. The Joker vs Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz)  
5. Thanos vs Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) vs Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men) vs John Doe (Se7en)  
8. Lord Soth vs Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort vs Kingpin 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) vs Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu vs Skeletor (He-Man)  
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms) vs Pinhead (Hellraiser)  
14. The Master (Dr. Who) vs Venom (Spider-man comics)  
15. Satan (The Exorcist) vs Lex Luthor 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood) vs Gollum  
17. Hal 9000 vs Tony Montana (Scarface)  
18. Godzilla vs Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh vs David Xanatos (Gargoyles)  
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) vs Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies)  
21. Megatron vs T1000
22. 
23. Mr. Burns vs Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Dorian Gray vs Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde vs Bob (Twin Peaks)  
26. Emperor Palpatine vs Magneto 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) vs Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Destro (GI Joe) vs Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) vs Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. Docter Octopus vs The Kurgan (Highlander)  
31. Darth Vader vs The Borg Queen  
32. Thulsa Doom vs Hannibal Lector


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Jul 29, 2005)

A pity, my all-favourite villain isn't present. Does anyone remember christopher lee as the villain "Mr. Midnight" in "The return of captain invincible"? THIS is a villain!   

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos
6. Napoleon the Pig 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Kingpin 
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. Venom (Spider-man comics) 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
20. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies) 
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Magneto 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader
32. Thulsa Doom


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker
5. 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. 
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000
18. Dracula 
19. 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. T1000
22. 
23. 
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Magneto 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. 
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader
32. Hannibal Lector


Ouch! Papaltine vs Magneto, so hard ... and to have to kick the Borg Queen out ...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Thanos 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men) 
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. Venom (Spider-man comics)
15. Satan (The Exorcist)
16. Gollum
17. Hal 9000 
18. Dracula
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) 
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Dorian Gray 
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. Docter Octopus
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 29, 2005)

My votes:

1. Ming the Merciless vs *Agent Smith* (The Matrix) 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) vs *Great Cthulhu* 
3. Dr. Doom vs *Professor James Moriarty* (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. *The Joker* vs Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz) 
5. *Thanos *vs Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) vs Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men) vs *John Doe* (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth vs *Wile E. Coyote* 
9. *Lord Voldemort* vs Kingpin 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) vs *Boba Fett* ( Star Wars)
11. *Keyser Soze* vs Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu vs Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms) vs *Pinhead* (Hellraiser)  No Contest!
14. *The Master* (Dr. Who) vs Venom (Spider-man comics) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) vs Lex Luthor 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood) vs  *Gollum *
17. *Hal 9000* vs Tony Montana (Scarface) 
18. *Godzilla *vs Dracula (_this is a hard one..._)
19. Khan Noonian Singh vs David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) vs Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies) No opinion 
21. *Megatron* vs T1000
22.* Randall Flagg* (The Stand) vs John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Mr. Burns vs *Pennywise the Dancing Clown* (It)  Ain't nothin scarier than the clown...
24. Dorian Gray vs *Strahd Von Zarovich* (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde vs *Bob* (Twin Peaks) 
26. *Emperor Palpatine* vs Magneto 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) vs *Jack Torrence* (The Shining)
28. Destro (GI Joe) vs Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)  No Opinion
29. *Cigarette Smoking Man* (X-Files) vs Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. Docter Octopus vs *The Kurgan* (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader vs *The Borg Queen* 
32. *Thulsa Doom* vs Hannibal Lector

Some of these are pretty tough match-ups... Godzilla vs. Dracula in particular... but in the end, I voted for Great Cthulu above, and that's enough of the large beasties for me.
EDIT: Hmm, looks like I voted for the large creepies on both of those. Oh well.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith 
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter 
3. Dr. Doom 
4. Wicked Witch of the West 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Bhaal 
14. The Master 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Prince John 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Jason Voorhees 
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg 
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Jack Torrence 
28. Graf Orlock 
29. Cigarette Smoking Man 
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Draken (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Dr. Doom
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Six (Battlestar Galatica)
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. Lord Soth
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Skeletor (He-Man)
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Gollum
17. Hal 9000
18. Dracula
19. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
21. Megatron
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Bob (Twin Peaks)
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander)
31. Darth Vader
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless- No contest.
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Dr. Doom- Toughie, but no-one defeatrs DOOM.
4. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz) - Two words: Flying. Monkeys.
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig 
7. Lady Deathstrike
8. Lord Soth vs Wile E. Coyote - Break my heart, why don't ya? My love has to go to the Coyote.
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11.  Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Skeletor (He-Man) - Though I appreciate the classics.
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)  
17. Hal 9000 
18.  Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. Megatron 
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Dorian Gray 
25.  Bob (Twin Peaks) 
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29.  Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32.  Hannibal Lector


----------



## merztrumpet (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz) 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld
11. Keyser Soze
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Bhaal 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood) 
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla 
19. Khan Noonian Singh
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. Megatron
22. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) 
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jul 29, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Ouch! Papaltine vs Magneto, so hard ...



That one was rough.  Even tougher than Palpy vs. Iago.  Which I was surprised by.  Iago is one of the best villains in the history of theater, IMO.



> ... and to have to kick the Borg Queen out ...



Meh.  I agree with someone who posted earlier that she should never have existed.

She was pretty cool in and of herself, but she watered down the concept of the Borg _tremendously_ by her very existence.  Not a game-breaker, but it did make them less menacing and less alien.  And what Voyager tried to do with the concept later just irked me.  (Though, to be honest, _everything_ about Voyager irked me, so it got to the point that even their good ideas wouldn't play with me.)


----------



## Aexalon (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless 
 2. Great Cthulhu 
 3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
 4. The Joker
 5. Galactus 
 6. Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
 7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)
 8. Lord Soth
 9. Kingpin 
 10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
 11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
 12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
 13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
 14. The Master (Dr. Who)
 15. Satan (The Exorcist)
 16. Gollum 
 17. Hal 9000
 18. Dracula 
 19. Khan Noonian Singh
 20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
 21. T1000
 22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
 23. Mr. Burns
 24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
 25. Mr. Edward Hyde
 26. Emperor Palpatine
 27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
 28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
 29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
 30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
 31. Darth Vader
 32. Thulsa Doom


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 29, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> I'm surprised by many votes Sauron is getting.




Its the One Ring, man.    More famous than Stormbringer.  The only "magic" items that are more famous than the One Ring are Excalibur and The Holy Grail.  And maybe the Death Star.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 29, 2005)

Canis said:
			
		

> Meh.  I agree with someone who posted earlier that she should never have existed.
> 
> She was pretty cool in and of herself, but she watered down the concept of the Borg _tremendously_ by her very existence.




Yeah, maybe "Locutus" would have been a better Borg representative villain.  Ah well.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 29, 2005)

I chose the Borg Queen because she is never redeemed.  Vader is.  She's the lone individual in the collective and she actually realizes and encourages the horrendous crimes of the Borg.  That screams villain to me.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless  
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker  
5. Thanos  
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)  
7.  John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu  
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)  
14. The Master (Dr. Who)  
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000  
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh  
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. T1000
22. 
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Magneto 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Qlippoth (Jul 29, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. Lord Soth 
9. Kingpin
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16. Gollum
17. Hal 9000 
18. Dracula
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. T1000
22. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Dorian Gray 
25. Bob (Twin Peaks)
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander)
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Endur (Jul 30, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Dr. Doom  
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)  
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Kingpin 
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Keyser Soze 
12. Skeletor (He-Man) 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who)  
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Tony Montana (Scarface) 
18. Godzilla  
19. no vote 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. T1000
22. no vote
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Bob (Twin Peaks) 
26. Magneto 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## warlord (Jul 30, 2005)

Spike lost! I dpon't ever care anymore. (Walks away from thread knowing Darth Vader will win.)


----------



## Kilmore (Jul 30, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless  
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Thanos 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men)  
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood) 
17. Tony Montana (Scarface) 
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)  
21. Megatron 
22. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Mr. Burns 
24. Dorian Gray 
25. Mr. Edward Hyde  
26. Magneto 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Destro (GI Joe) 
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) 
30. Docter Octopus 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom


----------



## Wolv0rine (Jul 30, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Lord Soth 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16. Gollum 
17. Hal 9000 
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies) 
21. T1000
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Dorian Gray
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Emperor Palpatine 
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Thulsa Doom

Hmm, that was a lot easier than I expected.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 30, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I chose the Borg Queen because she is never redeemed.  Vader is.  She's the lone individual in the collective and she actually realizes and encourages the horrendous crimes of the Borg.  That screams villain to me.




imho the Queen weakened the concept of the Borg as a single collective entity which acted as a hive and removed all concept of self. By having an individual amidst the collective diminished the terror of it all. Its not hard to be the Borg Queen because everyone you lead is a mindless drone the caters to your whim
The Emperor on the other hand lead a hierarchy of competent individuals and Vader was the means by which control was maintained. Vader was the strong hand and the face of power in the empire that kept the other parts in order. He was redeemed but then thats the whole purpose of the tale...


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 30, 2005)

Hmmm...what if the Borg were Smurfy?

"We are The Smurfs.  Your consciousness and abilities will be assimilated into our Smurfyness.  Resistance is Futile.  You are Locutus Smurf."

I could see it.

The great thing about the Smurfs is that you can do ANYTHING to them and not feel guilty.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Jul 31, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty 
4. Wicked Witch of the West 
5.  
6. Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Boba Fett 
11. Keyser Soze
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. 
14. 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum 
17. Tony Montana 
18. Dracula 
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. 
21. T1000
22. Randall Flagg
23. Mr. Burns
24. Strahd Von Zarovich
25. 
26. Emperor Palpatine
27. Jack Torrence
28. Graf Orlock
29. Cigarette Smoking Man
30. The Kurgan
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Jul 31, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> I chose the Borg Queen because she is never redeemed. Vader is. She's the lone individual in the collective and she actually realizes and encourages the horrendous crimes of the Borg. That screams villain to me.



I chose Vader over BQ because I was really annoyed that they would simply trash the entire very clearly established notion of a _collective_ for the Borg just so they could vomit up a trite, traditional, individual villian on the screen. Lame.


----------



## Endur (Jul 31, 2005)

*Not Voting In This Post*

Here are the villains I don't remember or recognize: 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
19. Khan Noonian Singh vs David Xanatos (Gargoyles) 
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) vs John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Dorian Gray 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
31. The Borg Queen


----------



## Gomez (Jul 31, 2005)

Voting Closed!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 31, 2005)

Tonquez said:
			
		

> imho the Queen weakened the concept of the Borg as a single collective entity which acted as a hive and removed all concept of self. By having an individual amidst the collective diminished the terror of it all. Its not hard to be the Borg Queen because everyone you lead is a mindless drone the caters to your whim
> The Emperor on the other hand lead a hierarchy of competent individuals and Vader was the means by which control was maintained. Vader was the strong hand and the face of power in the empire that kept the other parts in order. He was redeemed but then thats the whole purpose of the tale...




To me, it wasn't about that she led mindless drones it was how she lead them.  Yeah Vader had competent people who he had to placate and intimidate, but so what?  And same to his redemption.  Villains aren't redemmed because when they are, the are no longer villains. 



			
				Man in the Funny Hat said:
			
		

> I chose Vader over BQ because I was really annoyed that they would simply trash the entire very clearly established notion of a collective for the Borg just so they could vomit up a trite, traditional, individual villian on the screen. Lame.
> Yesterday 11:16 PM





It was kinda lame that they centralized the villain but that doesn't diminish that she was a cold, blooded murderer and destroyer of worlds.  

The Borg Queen knew she destroyed lives, she knew the suffering she brought on and she didn't care.  She didn't hate herself, she didn't curse herself.  She went about her business with a smile on her face.  Vader hated himself and much of that hate was channeled into the Darkside and it ultimately lead to him becoming good again.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 31, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> To me, it wasn't about that she led mindless drones it was how she lead them.  Yeah Vader had competent people who he had to placate and intimidate, but so what?  And same to his redemption.  Villains aren't redemmed because when they are, the are no longer villains.




By that logic, children never grow up because when they do, they are no longer children.  Liquids never freeze because when they do, they are no longer liquids.  Solids never melt because when they do, they are no longer solids.  Living things never die because when they do, they are no longer living things.

This should show that your argument does not work.  Villains can be redeemed.  And Darth Vader is worthy of a "Best Villains" contest, even though he redeems himself, because when he was a villain, he was cool.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 31, 2005)

so when do we see results and round 3?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 31, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> so when do we see results and round 3?




I will get them posted today.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 31, 2005)

Is there any chance that when this one is over, we could see a "Great Hero Showdown" and a "Great Sidekick/Companion Showdown"?

DM


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 31, 2005)

Particle Man said:
			
		

> By that logic, children never grow up because when they do, they are no longer children. Liquids never freeze because when they do, they are no longer liquids. Solids never melt because when they do, they are no longer solids. Living things never die because when they do, they are no longer living things.





What?  That makes no sense and it isn't what I said.  When children grow up they are adults and no longer children.  So the state of being a child no longer exists for that individual.  When a solid melts, it is now a liquid.  It has changed states.  I am looking to the totality of the villain as compared to another.  Was Vader cool? Yes, yes he was.  But then he was redeemed.  The Borg Queen, however, was not.  So in terms of villainy, the Borg Queen wins because she isn't redeemed.  When two things are similar you compare differences or variables.  For the the Vader/Queen face-off, it was the fact that he rejoined the light side of the force.  Vader stopped being a villain when he well stopped being a villain and became Anakin Skywalker again.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 31, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> What?  That makes no sense and it isn't what I said.  When children grow up they are adults and no longer children.  So the state of being a child no longer exists for that individual.  When a solid melts, it is now a liquid.  It has changed states.  I am looking to the totality of the villain as compared to another.  Was Vader cool? Yes, yes he was.  But then he was redeemed.  The Borg Queen, however, was not.  So in terms of villainy, the Borg Queen wins because she isn't redeemed.  When two things are similar you compare differences or variables.  For the the Vader/Queen face-off, it was the fact that he rejoined the light side of the force.  Vader stopped being a villain when he well stopped being a villain and became Anakin Skywalker again.




For you, it seems that best villian is the one who is most evil. But other voters may disagree. Villain with redeeming qualities can be very interesting.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 31, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> What?  That makes no sense and it isn't what I said.




It may not have been what you meant, but here is what you said: "Villains aren't redemmed because when they are, the are no longer villains."  By the reading of that sentence, you are saying that it is impossible for a villain to be redeemed.  That is the main interpretation of the phrase "Villains aren't redemmed" that you wrote.  Not that redeemed villains are lesser villains, but that villains cannot be redeemed (or at least, that redeemed folk cannot have truly been villains in the first place).

Now what you meant seemed to be that "unredeemed villains" are better villains than "redeemed villains", presumably because their "Down Time" as good folk erases their "ultimate villain status", when compared to a villain that does not have any such "Down Time".  Fair enough, but I (and others) disagree.

Anyhow, did the Borg Queen ever win so much as a single battle in which she made a personal appearance?  I know the Borg did a lot of times, when we did not see the Queen, but whenever we saw the Borg Queen, well, that was it.  Picard and his bunch or Janeway and her bunch proceeded to kick the Queen's ass.

Now look at Darth Vader in The Empire Strikes Back.  Vader wins in the light saber duel.  Luke doesn't win the combat, he leaps to his death (or so he thinks) in order to avoid getting "turned" to the dark side.  Han Solo gets turned into a popsicle.  Vader was also cool enough to "invite" Han Solo to dinner.  Vader is just better at being a villain than the Borg Queen was.

That Vader gets redeemed in RotJ is no more a reduction of his cool villain status, while he is a villain, than the fact that Vader was an annoying kid/teenager in TPH or AotC.

I stand by my prediction that it all comes down to Darth Vader vs. The Joker.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 31, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> For you, it seems that best villian is the one who is most evil. But other voters may disagree. Villain with redeeming qualities can be very interesting.




Of course, I was just saying why I chose her when someone else offered a justification.  My reasoning in no way nullifies or invalidates someone else's reasoning.  And you are right, I base villainy on the biggest bad ace who takes no prsioners and offers quarter and mercy only when it leads to bigger and better ace kicking.  That is entirely just me.

Particle Man:  To me, a villain redeemed is a good guy who was once bad.  A villain is a villain until he is redeemed.  A child is a child until it grows up.  Vader's villainy isn't erased, the bad stuff doesn't go away.  His mark is forever.  But when comparing two apples, you got to find the bruise that makes one apple better than the other.  Vader just happened to be redeemed and the Borg Queen not.  So she is the better villain.  And your view is just as good as mine, we just differ.  I respect that, I am down with that.    I was never trying to discount your view or make you see the error of your ways.  I was just offering a reasoning of why I chose her as some others had.   

As for Borg Queen victories.  By the great law of the good guys, of course she'll never win.  Most villains won't win when it really counts, unless the writer has some great epiphany.  Vader didn't win in his most crucial of moments, i.e. killing Luke.  I base her wins and villainy on the fact that the species she and other queens have assimilated are many many.  And to tell the truth, she's had the Federation by the short hairs many times.  It took alot of effort and resources to defeat her in TNG.  Voyager had the forces of techno babble.


----------



## Jai Kel (Jul 31, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz) 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Lady Deathstrike (X-men) 
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemortn 
10. Boba Fett ( Star Wars)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Bhaal (Forgotten Realms)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Satan (The Exorcist) 
16. Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood)
17. Hal 9000
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies) 
21. T1000
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
23. Mr. Burns
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde
26. Magneto 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28. Destro (GI Joe)
29. Mr. Glass (Unbreakable)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader 
32. Hannibal Lector


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 31, 2005)

Too late, dude.  Better luck on the third round.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 1, 2005)

Whew- that's one less vote for Bhaal; I really hope Pinhead takes the guy out.


----------



## jasper (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Ming the Merciless 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Dr. Doom  
4. The Joker  
5. Galactus 
6. Six (Battlestar Galatica) 
7. Lady Deathstrike 
8. Lord Soth  
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld 
11. Sauron 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Bhaal 
14. The Master
15. Satan 
16. Prince John 
17. Tony Montana (Scarface) 
18. Godzilla
19. Khan Noonian Singh 
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) 
21. T1000
22. John Powell (Night of the Hunter)
23. Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It)
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
25. Mr. Edward Hyde 
26.  Magneto 
27. Anubis (Stargate SG-1) 
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
30. The Kurgan (Highlander) 
31. Darth Vader  
32. Thulsa Doom


----------



## Gomez (Aug 1, 2005)

*2nd Round Results!*

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) [26] defeats Ming the Merciless [20]
2. Great Cthulhu [39] defeats Dr. Frank N. Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show) [8]
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) [31] defeats Dr. Doom [12]
4. The Joker [37] defeats Wicked Witch of the West (Wizard of Oz) [6]
5. Galactus [22] defeats Thanos [18]
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) [31] defeats Six (Battlestar Galatica) [13]
7. John Doe (Se7en) [31] defeats Lady Deathstrike (X-men) [11]
8. Wile E. Coyote [32] defeats Lord Soth [14]
9. Lord Voldemort [30] defeats Kinpin [13]
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) [29] defeats Boba Fett ( Star Wars) [20]
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) [25] defeats Keyser Soze [19]
12. Dr. Fu Manchu [23] defeats  Skeletor (He-Man) [21]
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) [29] defeats Bhaal (Forgotten Realms) [14]
14. The Master (Dr. Who) [23] defeats Venom (Spider-man comics) [15]
15. Lex Luthor [29] defeats Satan (The Exorcist) [16]
16. Gollum [33] defeats Prince John (Disney's Robin Hood) [12]
17. Hal 9000 [39] defeats Tony Montana (Scarface) [6]
18. Dracula [35] defeats Godzilla [10]
19. Khan Noonian Singh [32] defeats  David Xanatos (Gargoyles) [12]
20. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) [33] defeats Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th movies) [10]
21. Megatron [27] defeats T1000 [19]
22. Randall Flagg (The Stand) [25] defeats John Powell (Night of the Hunter) [9]
23. Mr. Burns [30] vs Pennywise the Dancing Clown (It) [15]
24. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft) [23] defeats Dorian Gray [19]
25. Mr. Edward Hyde [30] defeats Bob (Twin Peaks) [14]
26. Emperor Palpatine [25] defeats Magneto [21]
27. Jack Torrence (The Shining) [23] defeats Anubis (Stargate SG-1) [14]
28. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu) [24] defeats Destro (GI Joe) [14]
29. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) [29] defeats Glass (Unbreakable) [12]
30. Docter Octopus [30] defeats The Kurgan (Highlander) [19]
31. Darth Vader [42] defeats The Borg Queen [4]
32. Hannibal Lector [41] defeats Thulsa Doom [5]


There were a lot of close match ups here. Voting was way up from last round! 

Ming was way behind early but made a nice run at Agent Smith late in the voting but it was not enough. 

Galactus and Thanos was neck and neck the whole way. 

The closest match up was Dr. Fu Manchu and Skeletor with the good Doctor pullling it out in the end. 

The biggest winner was Darth Vader with 43 votes.

A new thread for the 3rd Round will be up soon.


----------

